# Training in Spartanburg S. C.



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I was told that the Spartanburg ASR Club is changing their training day from Sunday nights to Saturday nights. That being true we at the CSRA-ASR Club, in Georgia, will be traveling to Spartanburg for Saturday night training on the 22nd of July.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

As of last weekend, they were talking about changing training from Sunday to Saturday, beginning next weekend. That'll be really nice for those of us who have to get up and go to work Monday morning (esp those of us who have at least an hour-long drive home afterwards!). I know I am looking forward to it, and Stacia said that if it was on Saturdays, then she might be able to start coming at least once a month or so. 

Oh, and I got a new camera, so I'm hoping to be able to get some better pictures and videos (with sound!).


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I was told that the Spartanburg ASR Club is changing their training day from Sunday nights to Saturday nights. That being true we at the CSRA-ASR Club, in Georgia, will be traveling to Spartanburg for Saturday night training on the 22nd of July.


Yaaaaay I finally might be able to make this work lol! Achilles will be eternally grateful to you all :lol: . His jute fell off its shelf last night and it took me forever to calm him down...he was ready to go.

Now I'm assuming that the site for the Spartanburg club is Greer, right? Gotta map this out...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Stacia, I'll PM you the exact address.


----------

